# Did you stay home with your dog after spaying?



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Flash gets spayed tomorrow (Tuesday). I will be dropping her off on my way to work and leaving work a little early to pick her up. Originally she was supposed to be spayed Thursday and I was going to take Friday off and would be home with her for 3 days straight. However the vet needed to reschedule it to Tuesday and I have to go to work for at least a few hours on Wednesday. I'm not sure about Thursday and Friday yet now.

My question is...what did any of you do the day(s) after your dog was spayed? Did you stay home or just leave them alone in their crate? My son's friend might be around but he will be watching his 2 yo son and won't be able to really spend time with Flash and take her out on a leash (without his son wanted to maul her with love! ). I might try to do a work around and get Wednesday off and catch up Thursday but I don't know yet.

Any suggestions, opinions, ideas?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, I made sure that I could be home with each of my girls for at least the first few days after their surgery.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Bella was already spayed when I got her, but a friend of mine just had her puppy spayed week before last. Her vet kept her overnight and the whole next day, and she picked her up after work then. I think that was a Friday afternoon that she picked her up (she left work early), then she had the weekend to spend with her.

She's leaving work early today to go have the stitches removed.


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

my girl is going in to be spayed soon and i know that i am going to be totally panicking until she is home safe. (mostly because she has already almost died from just getting her shots) 
but if i were you i would try my best to be able to stay home with her. or at least only work a few hours. also i would take things slow once you get her home, she might be acting like she is ok but she needs rest so that her "inner self" can heal correctly. i would think if you take her out too soon then her stitches and what not could rip. but that is just me being over protective.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

If someone reliable can't be there to watch her, I would postpone the surgery to the next available Thursday or Friday so you can be there for several days. Our dog didn't react well to the anaesthetic and she had urinary incontinence after her spay. You also need to make sure she doesn't get at her stitches. The cone is good, but they need to be supervised when wearing one so they don't hurt themselves.

Boo on the vet for not checking to see someone would be able to be home with her before pulling the reschedule on you. This is elective stuff - schedule it when you can be there. JMO.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Smudge was neutered last month. I was off the day he had it done, and had to work the next day. Picked him up at 4pm on the day of. Watched him all night. Put a collar on him the next day and had family take him out to pee.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well it's done. I worked my butt off today at work and got all the important stuff for tomorrow done. So I am taking tomorrow off to be with her. She is back home now and sleeping. She's really hungover. I'm not sure if the shaking is just the anesthesia wearing off or if she's cold. I put a light blanket over her. She's quite out of it yet. It feels so bad to see her like that but I know it was the right thing to do.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I got Esther from the shelter on a Thursday. Friday, she went to the vet to be spayed. She spent the night there and i picked her up on Saturday.

It was a warm August day and my van was parked in the driveway with the windows down. Esther was outside. When I went to check on her, I found she had jumped through an open window into the van and was sitting in the passenger seat, ready to go.

I think I took the painkillers the vet sent home myself.

I like that my vet keeps the dogs over night following a spay but, when they come home, it's hard to keep them quiet.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Well it's done. I worked my butt off today at work and got all the important stuff for tomorrow done. So I am taking tomorrow off to be with her. She is back home now and sleeping. She's really hungover. I'm not sure if the shaking is just the anesthesia wearing off or if she's cold. I put a light blanket over her. She's quite out of it yet. It feels so bad to see her like that but I know it was the right thing to do.


I think the shaking/shivering is normal. Probably a side effect of the anesthetic. Cadence did that too when I brought him home from his neuter surgery. I just put on a sweater for him. Don't worry, it's the anesthetic that usually makes them feel like crap. By tomorrow when it's worn off, she'll be back to her normal self! Remember to give her the pain meds, though!

Oh, Cadence also threw up many times the night I brought him home. I had to put pee pads in front of his crate so that he could throw up on it. Don't give her too much water at once. If you have a syringe, feed her water at regular intervals with that.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Don't give her too much water at once. If you have a syringe, feed her water at regular intervals with that.


I was wondering about this. The vet said to try to give her a little water tonight and if she doesn't throw it up, I can give her a little food. So far I have only managed to get her to lick some water off my fingers.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

That sounds good. Just keep feeding her small amts of water. I did manage to feed Cadence some canned food at about 10pm or so the night of his surgery and he didn't throw it up.


----------



## MissyP (Feb 21, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I was wondering about this. The vet said to try to give her a little water tonight and if she doesn't throw it up, I can give her a little food. So far I have only managed to get her to lick some water off my fingers.


I gave my puppy some ice chips when he came home and was coherent~ he had the usual restrictions of no food, no water for X amount of hours.. Since his surgery was done early & he was home by 10am, I gave him a little bit of food that evening and he was fine.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL 

I never did get her to drink or eat much before I finally took her to the bedroom and went to bed. HOWEVER, at 1 AM, I was awakened by extreme whining. I jumped up thinking she was in severe pain to find her whining at the bedroom door. So then I think she needs to go out. So I carry her all the way downstairs and outside and she looks at me like I'm crazy. So after a little obligatory pee she wants back inside. I raw feed her and she knows she has to keep her food on a towel, which we keep a stack of under the bench to the table. So she goes over, pulls a towel out and then starts gnawing on the refrigerator! The vet had said to feed her small meals so she doesn't throw up but I think he's thinking kibble. She ate a good size portion of Nature's Variety Raw Frozen medallions. Then wanted to play tug of war with her rope. I guess the anesthesia has worn off, wouldn't you say? 

I did make her go back to bed at 2 AM but we were back up at 6:30 when my son gets up and she wanted to eat again (which she did). Actually I think she is getting alot of rehydration from the food with it being raw. She has been hyper and jumping at windows to look out and playing tug. I guess the real fun begins now to keep her calm! (Did the vet REALLY say 2 weeks!?!? )


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Lol yup, good luck!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

So glad to hear she's doing well. Good luck with the 2 weeks thing!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I stayed home, but we had a Jonas neutered and Smalls spayed a day apart. I'm so thankful I did because Smalls got a really bad blood infection really quickly (less than a day later) and needed to go to the e-vet to be drained, restitched, and put on heavy antibiotics.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm glad I was able to stay home with her yesterday. You wouldn't know she had had surgery she was so spunky. My son's friend was there most of the day but his little boy was full of it and he would have had his hands full with both of them. 

I'm at work right now but I plan to leave a little early to check on her. My son has tomorrow off and will be with her and then we're at the weekend. 

The neighbor's chocolate lab puppy got loose yesterday and ran over to our yard and the two of them were jumping on each other. I had to try to get her to calm down and my neighbor (who knew she had had her surgery) kept apologizing.  No harm done from what I could see. She can't wait to run and play again. We did go for a couple shorter than usual walks and played some mental stimulation games.


----------

